# dried cranberries safe for treats?



## Kaiah (Mar 21, 2008)

does anyone know if dried cranberries are safe for buns as treats? i've read that raisins ar ok, but i don't have any at the moment. i do have dried cranberries though...and when i held some out for my buns to sniff at, they seemed interested in them. 

please let us know!

Kaiah


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 21, 2008)

Is that what craisins are?

Because my rabbits go nuts for craisins, it's the best treat ever for them. Just don't give very much, no matter how much they beg.


----------



## Kaiah (Mar 21, 2008)

um, i dunno...maybe.  oh wait...is it a name-brand product by ocean spray and are they just little dried red things? yeah, i think that might be it...i buy mine at a bulk food grocery store, so they just come in a plastic container marked "dried cranberries". 

thanks!

Kaiah


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh yeah...they should be just fine...though watch how many you give, because, as with all fruits, they do have a good amount of sugar (and I believe Ocean Spray also adds some sugar...but they're still okay), and given too much, a bun will have intestinal issues (read: runny poops).

So...yeah...enjoy! :biggrin2:


----------

